# Honey Look at This



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

California Couple Discovers Fully Stocked 1960s Fallout Shelter in Their Backyard

a) Cool finding such a treasure in the house you bought,

b) Stupid - telling everyone about it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now CA will Tax it, then fine them for it and force them to remove it.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Most people have no ideal how prepared the government was in the 60's and 70's. Many building had fallout areas set up, and in Louisville Ky they had an stocked underground area for 50,000 people. There probably was a lot more cities with the same thing.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

no the officials will say a kid could fall in and get stuck so they'll have the house filled with concrete


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

So you descend down the rusty ladder of a nuclear fallout shelter built by a nuclear engineer to survive a thermonuclear exchange.

And you find: water - check; clothing - check; medicine - check; TIN FOIL - oh heck yes now we are talking...!

See, no one on this forum needs to worry anymore - if this guy felt like tin foil should be in his fallout shelter, then the rest of the world does not understand - TIN FOIL is what you want in post-apocalyptic situations.

We have all been vindicated. 

Cool find. The ultimate prepper man-cave!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We found one with 20k rounds of ammunition, rifles, handguns, silver, gold.......I'm lying.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Wow, how cool is that? 

I would have to eat some of the food, just to see if canned goods really have that long a shelf life. Little bites though, no 8 course meals.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

This story made the national news. The shelter was in very good condition - the guy even used galvanized steel on the access ladder.

The food and pantry supplies looked brand new. Reynolds Wrap and Saran Wrap looked like it just came off the shelf.

I would be very happy to find a home for sale with such a well built shelter, really. Nice!


----------



## felixx (May 14, 2013)

How cool...


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

That would be so neat. I'd like to see what else, besides the food, that they stored. Sooo cool.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I wish I had that kind of luck, awesome!


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

If I'd found that in my back yard. No one would ever know...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I would have told the reporters "I don't know what you're talking about, sorry" and closed the door. There as some things you just don't want to draw attention to.


----------

